# Make sure you tell the truth.........



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

My capri is covered with Greenlight who are sponsers on here, i had a voicemail yesterday asking me to confirm that my car was garaged as they had been audited and the auditors had checked google streetview and couldnt see a garage at my address.

Of course they wouldnt see a garage because it was only built last year, which is what i told them.

Just shows though, if you do lie you may well be found out.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

They use google street view for checking? haha clearly a very poor way or auditing a company.


----------



## R&SKXA (May 19, 2013)

My other half works for the devil and she always checks street view whilst doing quotes "just in case"


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Surprised they bothered to look at all. 

Most insurance companies seem happy taking money for policies knowing that the parents are illegally fronting them for their kids. 

Only in the event of a claim do they push what they already knew.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I found out last year its cheaper for me to declare my car parked in the street or my drive rather than in my nice locked secure garage overnight. Go figure!!


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Thats very common^^ the thief wont know which house to break into for your keys


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

djgregory said:


> Thats very common^^ the thief wont know which house to break into for your keys


My daughter parks her car in the drive because it's cheaper to insure than parking it securely in our garage!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

They'd struggle with mine garage is new and not on streetview. Also what if you use a rented garage away from your property like a lot do?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I would suspect that Greenlight have a scheme with underwriting authority, Insurer's periodically carry out audits to make sure schemes aren't being abused. We have them every so often for our scheme. Just a case really of dotting i's and crossing the t's.



djgregory said:


> They use google street view for checking? haha clearly a very poor way or auditing a company.


Google street view is an incredibly useful tool, especially for commercial insurance when you need to understand construction, security and the general quality of a risk when dealing out of area. You can also determine the approximate age, perimeter security, location and a lot more.

Then there are the occasions that someone tries to pull the wool over your eyes. I've had people wanting motor trade insurance for a car sales business with a showroom and forecourt. On Google it was a Pizza delivery place on a high street and another i had was a pay day loan company which took security on your motor.



Kerr said:


> Surprised they bothered to look at all.
> 
> Most insurance companies seem happy taking money for policies knowing that the parents are illegally fronting them for their kids.
> 
> Only in the event of a claim do they push what they already knew.


Most quotes these days are bought via the internet and computers can't think, they can only quote from the data that is input. Insurance is contract of "utmost good faith", as such insurers rely on their customers' honesty and to tell the truth, ie they don't need to send a utility bill in to prove their address, send in the V4 and so on.

Due to the way policies are bought, they tend now to be underwritten at claim stage, so if the circumstances suggest that fronting has occurred, then they will investigate. If the fronting was declared to them at inception, they obviously the would not be happy to take money for a fraudulent application!

I can't really see how insurers can be blamed for this, consumers want cheap insurance they can buy online, it is not insurers fault if the customer then decides to lie when they are buying insurance.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Not having a go at you personally but Insurance companies make the rules up as they go along.

Take my case as an example. 

I had owned my car for 4 months when some dozy bint reversed into it whilst it was in the car park at my wife's work (she is a teacher so not exactly a busy car park). My wife was in work at the time and i was also in work. So the car was stationary with no one inside.

I rang my insurance company and told them what had happened and that i was going to claim direct from the other person's policy. I did this for 2 reasons:

A - because you are legally obliged to report any accident to your insurance company if you intend to claim from an insurance company even if it's the other person's

B - Out of honesty, integrity and courtesy,

Car was fixed, required a new front wing and wheel on drivers side so god know how fast she was reversing and i continued on as normal.

My renewal came through some 7 months later and it had almost TRIPLED in price.

I rang up and asked why and i was told i had been involved in an accident. So i corrected them and said i hadn't my car had been reversed into whilst stationary in a car park with no one inside. They still maintained i had been involved in an accident and that i was now statistically more at risk of being involved in another one

In the end i had to threaten legal proceedings to get them to reinstate my full no claims so that i could go with another insurer (who do not up the policy for non fault claims!!) My argument being i asked them to prove specifically that if a car is driven into whilst stationary in a car park without me or my wife being present i was statistically more likely to have another accident. Funnily enough they couldn't and i got my full no claims reinstated and went elsewhere.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

They would have only held your NCB in abeyance if they had not closed off the claim. Doesn't look like it has been dealt with very well to be honest.

I'll see if i can find the post i did loadings for non fault claims, not that i agree with them, but i did explain it somewhere.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

No the claim had all been finalised i even had the paperwork to prove it as i received a letter from both mine and the woman's insurance to say that the repairs had been completed and that unless they weren't to my satisfaction all parties could consider the matter closed.

The point is had it been someone not quite as scrutinising as me they would have ended up paying triple for no reason.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I think it was a case that your own Insurers had noted the claim, but still had it as pending and not closed off, hence your NCB was reduced. So even though it was closed as far as you were concerned, they hadn't closed off your records. Otherwise your NCB would have been unaffected.

Here's the post on non-fault accident loadings - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3721808&postcount=22


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Well i had 9 years what i thought was protected ncb . Had an accident and they dropped me to 3 years ncb , turns out it wasn't protected, not only that but maximum is 5 years they told me . I was so annoyed but nothing i could do


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

unless on your paper work it stated protected no claims yes then its down to you unfortunately to ensure your policy is correct and as you want it. I would be gutted also thats a lot to lose or is it they say it was only at 5 and lost 2?

using street view is a clever idea and can only help them and catch peeps lying which ultimately makes everyone else higher.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> unless on your paper work it stated protected no claims yes then its down to you unfortunately to ensure your policy is correct and as you want it. I would be gutted also thats a lot to lose or is it they say it was only at 5 and lost 2?
> 
> using street view is a clever idea and can only help them and catch peeps lying which ultimately makes everyone else higher.


They'll be stuffed with mine, as it's parked around the back of the house down what's called a 'private lane' on Google (rolls eyes, as it's a Council lane).


----------

